# All-Time Favorite Movie?



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm really curious as to what everyone'sall-timefavorite movie is (yesss, pick just one! Yourabsolute favorite out of all others). If you feel like it, express whyit's your favorite.

My all-time favorite movie is Titanic, and I am currently watching itfor about the 100th time, litterally. And no, it's not because of Leo.I think it's an amzing movie with incredible special effects. I lovehow they brought such an awesome, true story to the big screen and wasable to elicit so much emotion. At the end, when the ship is going downwith Jack and Rose, when they held their breath I've sometimes held mybreath during that scene without even realizing it! Just an all aroundamazing movie.

:anyone:


----------



## Haley (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine would have to be Moulin Rouge. I turn it on when Im cleaning the house ust to hear the songs


----------



## Spring (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine would probably be Forest Gump.. I just love that movie! What a classic. I love everything about it .


----------



## Starina (Mar 18, 2007)

Braveheart. I have watched that movie countlesstimes. It is also my BF's favorite movie. 300 was pretty good, probablymy 2nd favorite though. 

~Star~


----------



## Michaela (Mar 18, 2007)

I really love the Green Mile, I cry every time...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2007)

I normally wouldn't say this one, but the reasonI am this time is because everytime it's on tv I have to watch it-DirtyDancing! Makes me want to learn all that. I lovewhatBaby's dad says to her after seeing her dance and what hesays after he finds out Johnny didn't do the dirty deed too.


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 18, 2007)

The Mambo Kings, of course! With West Side Story a close second.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 18, 2007)

It's A Wonderful Life. I cry every time I watch it.:tears2:

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 18, 2007)

Apocalypto .


----------



## Haley (Mar 18, 2007)

another one is "Life is Beautiful"..this film makes me bawl like a baby.


----------



## Krissa (Mar 18, 2007)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - Harrison Ford and Sean Connery :inlove:


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 19, 2007)

The Abominable Doctor Phibes from 1971, campy,funny, horror film with dark humor, incredible music and art decosets. Vincent Price is way over the top as the villain,Doctor Phibes. Vulnavia's outfits and hats are to diefor. Dr. Phibes, who is supposed to be dead, starts killingoff doctors using the Biblical plagues. 

Can't count how many times I've seen it


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Mar 19, 2007)

"Night of the Lepus". I want to try out for the sequel if they make one...but only if the buns win this time.

The BunFather

P.S. Harvey is the runner up - but he's WHITE and I'm black...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 19, 2007)

Bunfather, you would win any audition!:great:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh - I am so torn on this.

Art &amp; I went to see "You've Got Mail" in the theatres FIVETIMES when it came out and we were in Alaska. That's right - fivetimes!!! We bought it at 12:01 am the day it came out on saletoo.

But - I think if "Shall We Dance?" had played near us - I would havegone to see it more than that. I just love that movie (the version w/Richard Gere although I do have the original Japanese version too). 

So as far as what I saw in the theaters the most - "You've Got Mail"(which I can almost quote line by line w/ the actors) but "Shall WeDance?" touches my heart like few other movies do.

Maybe it is because it expressed my longing so much at that time in mylife and how I "should" be happy with my family (and I am) but I neededsomething more. Just in my case.....it was my rabbits.

Peg


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh gosh...I have so many! Well, *'You've GotMail'* has to be around the top for me, as it just struck such achord with me, over something I went through a few years ago. I met aman online; we were friends through a forum and email, but never met in'real life'. We met because he had started a thread about his dog. Ilost my mom when I was 10, just as Meg Ryan's character in themoviehad. And I wound up feeling encouraged to start writingbecause of him. My favorite flower (again as in the movie) is thedaisy. And if correct, I share an oddity (one of many) with thisman...both of us had planned on road trips to New York (where thismovie takes place) in the past - separate trips, longbeforewe knew one another. And each time - for each of us - the plans werethwarted at the last minute. It felt as though neither of us wassupposed to go there for some reason. I can't watch that movie withoutcrying.

I have many other favorites too...for comedy, *'Trains, Planes andAutomobiles'*, *'National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation'*. 

Horror...*'Alien'* scared the *** out of me! And that made-for-tvone, *'Trilogy of Terror'* (one of the stories had that littleAfrican-looking doll-man with the pointy teeth...yikes!!)

Animal movies...*'Black Beauty'*, *'My Friend Flicka'* (theoriginal), *'Ring Of Bright Water'* (very hard to watch theending), *'Thomasina'*.

Oldies...*'Harvey'*, *'It's a Wonderful Life'*, *'The Best Years of Our Lives'*.

Adventure...*'Jurassic Park'*, *'Pirates of the Caribbean'*.

And many many more favorites! No wonder my son is studying to become a movie director...


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 19, 2007)

Well my first place is definately Wizard ofOz. I couldn't say how many times I've watched thatmovie. I just love it!!

But I also really love Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (theoriginal ofcourse, although the Johnny Depp one was great too, I ownthat one too)

And I also love Shawshank Redemption along with The Green Mile



I could name a bunch though 

Crystal


----------



## Pipp (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmm.... picking just ONE from thislist? One of the first two I guess... or maybe three.. orfive... or... 

Nashville, Citizen Kane, Cabaret, Harold and Maude, ShawshankRedemption, The Usual Suspects, The Shipping News, Salvador, MysticRiver, Pulp Fiction, _Legends of the Fall_, Fitzcarraldo, TheSixth Sense, The Man Who Fell To Earth, Carrie, Dark City, The BadSeed, American Beauty, Missing, Biko, Coal Miner's Daughter, Brazil,Se7en, Once Upon A Time In The West, Out of Africa, Fargo, TheNightmare Before Christmas, Good Will Hunting, Philadelphia, TheProfessional, Saving Private Ryan, Forrest Gump, Erin Brockovich,Pollock, What's Eating Gilbert Grape, The Gods Must Be Crazy, The Daythe Earth Stood Still, 12 Angry Men, Cat Ballou, Silence of the Lambs,Dressed to Kill, All About Eve, McCabe and Mrs. Miller, Psycho, ThePlayer, Phantom of the Paradise, The Princess Bride, Shrek, X-Men,Alien, Jurassic Park, The Haunting of Hill House, Pirates of theCarribean...


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 19, 2007)

I've gotta say :yeahthatto Indy and the Last Crusade, Dirty Dancing, Life is Beautiful, Forrest Gump.

I will add Sense &amp; Sensibility, Pride and Prejudice (BBC version, more of a mini series), Spanglish


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Can't narrow to just one - sorry

Out of Africa, Sophie's Choice, L.A. Confidential, Sense andSensibility, Braveheart, Shawshank Redemption, Forest Gump, Gladiator,Legends of the Fall

And Sas, I loved Biko as well. I need to buy it - haven't seen it in about 15 years. 

Guilty Pleasure movies:

Elf, Meet the Parents, Old School, Zoolander


----------



## Pipp (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG, how could I have forgotten Legends of theFall? I'll edit for that! (FWIW, I coudn't putDances With Wolves in there even though it's one of the best moviesever, I can never watch it again -- it was soooogutwrenching). :cry4And a similarproblemwith Braveheart). 

Thanks for the reminder! 



sas


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> OMG, how could I have forgotten Legends of the Fall?


I'm not a Brad Pitt fan, but I *LOVE* Tristan!


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 19, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> OMG,how could I have forgotten Legends of the Fall? I'll edit forthat! (FWIW, I coudn't put Dances With Wolves in there eventhough it's one of the best movies ever, I can never watch it again --it was soooo gutwrenching). :cry4: (And a similarproblemwith Braveheart).
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!
> 
> ...




Gut wrenching, Schindler's List. Incredible movie but I could only watch it once.

As for Pulp Fiction, I laughed so hard duringthe ChristopherWalken watch scenen, I fell off the couch. How could he saythose lines with a straight face?

Psycho, DH and I have seen it so many times we recite the lines together. Now there's a romantic evening.

SAS, would that be the original Haunting of Hill House?Always reminds me of Franklin Castlehttp://www.deadohio.com/franklincastle.htm


----------



## binkies (Mar 19, 2007)

I can never get enough of Oh Brother Where Art Thou? Love it love it love it!


----------



## Starina (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel like a weirdo, most of my top movies are "gut wrenching" 

I remember watching Braveheart with my dad, he was sitting next to me on the couch, and at the end, he started crying.

~Star~


----------



## Elmolicious (Mar 19, 2007)

I am a movie freak! i watch all of them!!! some of my favourites are..:

The island, Pride &amp; Prejudice, The lord of the rings (allthree), ROBOTS, joseph &amp; the amazing technicolored dream coat,cats, oliver, walk the line, prince of egypt, FOREST GUMP, water boy,the longest yard, john tucker must die, james bond (all of them)HOT(SO FUNNY) and the war (elijah wood is so cuteand kevin costner is quality in it too. if you havent seen it you havetoo) 

These are just a few of my favourites  but i have over 160 movies and i love them all! 



THE MOVIE I HATE MOST IS: TALIDEGA KNIGHTS: the ballad of rick bobby



hehe i could go on for hours


----------



## Michaela (Mar 19, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> The Nightmare Before Christmas


:yeahthatSaw if for the first time in years at Christmas, I was so pleased they were showing it on TV

And Snuggys Mom, I love Elf too, in fact I love any film do to with Christmas:blushan:


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 19, 2007)

I LOVE Christmas movies too!! I sawElf for the first time this year. OMG I thought I was gonnapee my pants, my fav part is when they're both running across thestreet and he says "Watching out, The Yellow ones don't stop"Oh my Gosh I thought I was gonna die laughing!

Crystal


----------



## Elmolicious (Mar 19, 2007)

Me two, elf is sooo funny. its quality when hesays "SANTA'S COMMING"!!! and when he eats the gum from under the sideor when he says "Congratulations you made finally did it" - bout thecoffee!!! in sweden they showed it three times a WEEEEK.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 19, 2007)

One Movie?

I'm such a romantic, I fall for all the leading ladies.
The one that lingers in my headis Meet Joe Black,with Claire Forlani, Anthony Hopkins, andBrad Pitt.
Any movie withAudrey Hepburn. Such asSabrina,Breakfastat Tiffany's, andMyFair Lady.

Rainbows!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 20, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> I normally wouldn't say this one, but the reason I am thistime is because everytime it's on tv I have to watch it-DirtyDancing! Makes me want to learn all that. I lovewhatBaby's dad says to her after seeing her dance and what hesays after he finds out Johnny didn't do the dirty deed too.





Dirty dancing is my favourite too! :elephant:

Ive always wanted to dance like they do in it.


Did you know that Baby's dad does the voice of the candle in beauty and the beast? I found out last week!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 28, 2007)

Im 14 years old and my fav movie is " it happened at"

elvis presely movie


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 29, 2007)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote:*





> I normally wouldn't say this one, but the reason Iam this time is because everytime it's on tv I have to watch it-DirtyDancing! Makes me want to learn all that. I lovewhatBaby's dad says to her after seeing her dance and what hesays after he finds out Johnny didn't do the dirty deedtoo.





> Dirty dancing is my favourite too! :elephant:
> 
> Ive always wanted to dance like they do in it.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that. Did you know that he actuallydied? I think like a year or two ago, could be longer ago,just doesn't seem like it.

I thought of more that I really like...

Mischief (Kelly Preston)

Leaving Las Vegas

Freeway

Joyride

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 30, 2007)

Harry Potter
The Lord of the Rings
Blood Diamonds
Snakes on the Plane
Underworld

*Kidish*

The Lion King


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 30, 2007)

titantic... grease and grease 2..... 8 seconds... too many to list as i own over 300 dvds..lol 
---becky:dunno:


----------



## katt (May 1, 2007)

oh. . . i am a movie freak!

garden state, love garden state!

elizabethtown, out of africa, nightmare before x-mas, swing kids,breakfast at tiffany's, girl with a pearl earring, the little mermaid,monsters inc, eight below(i love the movie, but am not allowed to watchit as i get so upset and cry so hard that i have been banned from it),v for vendetta(great movie), mona lisa smile, cars, my big fat greekwedding, the wedding date. . .

i could go on and on. . .


----------



## CheyAutRanch (May 2, 2007)

While You Were Sleeping, The Man From Snowy River, and Lady and the Tramp. I just can't choose between those 

Jessi


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

scary movie 1-4


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 6, 2007)

bridge to terabithia (very sad)
the grudge
white chicks
are we there yet
it happend at


----------

